# A Few Training Shots,



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*



*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Darrell your shooting is fantastic, but I can barely hear what you're saying on your videos.
Maybe it's just me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Darrell your shooting is fantastic, but I can barely hear what you're saying on your videos.
> Maybe it's just me.


*I will try to do better, I have to use an ear bud to hear anything on my laptop.*


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Darrell your shooting is fantastic, but I can barely hear what you're saying on your videos.
> Maybe it's just me.


Same here, I can barely hear talking,however, the wind is quite audible. But the shooting is fantastic. I love to watch instinct shooting!
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great shooting as always.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I think you need to have a talk with you audio engineer


----------

